# Tortola (BVI) fly rod yes or no?



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely bring it!! Can't hurt not too. Don't have any knowledge of the BVIs. But good luck!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Definitely - while I haven't fished it myself, there are tarpon there. Ask around once you get there. There are nice bones too, but I think the better fishing for that is on an island to the northeast of Tortola.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Def....Bones in Tortola and they eat!

These guys might be able to give you some intel...have fun.

http://www.caribflyfishing.com/

Little bit of info:

http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/travel/international/top-10-flats-bvi


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Spent 10 days in BVIs last October for my honeymoon
On Peter Island and Virgin Gorda. As far as bonefish on Tortola it was fair at best, however Anageda island was amazong! Between my wife and I we probably caught 30+ (Averaged 7lbs) bones and missed shots at permit and tarpon. We fished with Garfield at http://anegadafishing.com and he did a great job. Had to take ferry from VG to Anegada which took about 45 minutes and maybe cost $40. Take a rod because it's easy to find action along beaches and harbors at Tortola. However if it's bonefish you want forget Tortola and go to Anegada. The whole island is one huge coral reef. Cannot say enough good things about the BVIs! Great people, great food and good fishing! It's night and day to the USVI.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Good information.... My family and inlaws are heading to BVI in March, island hopping on a 44' cat sail boat. I, not being the sailer am game for the trip due to the fact I can fish. Any family vacation where I can fit in fishing is alright with me. I'll have to make sure Anegada is one of the islands we spend some time at.

Any tip on fly selection would be much appreciated.

-Ken


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ken if I had to do it all over again they only way to see the islands is to cruise it by sailboat! We loved the resorts we stayed at however watching the boats sail away to other islands at the end of everyday mad us really jealous. We rented a 30ft contender one day and zoomed around from island to island which was pretty cool but waking up in a different anchorage every morning would be pretty awesome. Also check out Bitter end yacht club on north end of Virgin Gorda. It was closed for maintenance while we visited because it was the low season. I know we found some decent bonefish flats just to the east of Bitter End.


----------

